# voici mon tutorial sur mes nouveaux installer usb 10.8.2



## chris1111 (23 Décembre 2012)

messieur je vous annonce que desormais vous pouver utiliser mes deux installer mountain lion que j'ai créer en fr
et qui sont de loins superieur a unibeast et myhack   

jai creer cela avec les outils xcode de apple (packagemaker) ca fessait des mois que je travaillais sur ca et j'ai finalement réussis mon grand
projet qui ne fait que débuter, les installer on été tester avec succès sur des pc et portable et de meme portable optimus

il fonctinne comme ceci, si vous avez le fichier du mac apstore ,l,installer .app et bien vous faite clic drois avec la souris /content/sharedsupport/installesd.dmg
ouvrer limage disques et demarer linstaller et choisissez votre clef usb comme destination qui doit avoir été formater au prealable en guid mac os etendue journalise
et ceux qui on juste l'installesd.dmg et bien vous l,ouvrer toout simplement   

un pour portable et un pour pc hackintosh

ils sont disponible ici pour téléchargement

http://www.hack-my-mac.fr


 voici mon video detaller sur l,utilisation de mes installer 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo5efKk5oRw bon hackintosh a tous 


jai aussi tout recament ouvert mon forum hackintosh
je vous y invite tous a vous jouindre a cet belle aventure merci 

voici mon forum
http://hackintosh-montreal.forumgratuit.ca
et joyeux noel du quebec


----------

